# Caucus



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In the past I have been a county delegate, a state delegate and 3 terms (6 years) as a voting precinct chair. I went to the caucus meeting last night for the first time in 10 years. I have never seen such a gaggle of people who don't know what the issues are and don't care what the issues are, gathered together to decide on important issues. 
In the past, people who didn't understand the problems this country and this state have, vetted themselves by not voting. Last night, a large percentage of people who had lived in the neighborhood for more 6 than years registered to vote at the caucus meeting..
I hope a few of you people who understand the importance of gun ownership rights and personal freedom were elected delegates. It is going to be hard to hang on to the freedoms we have with this new bunch of “moderates” filling the grass roots positions.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

One can be very moderate and still appreciate the 2nd Ammendment. I am. Your gun ownership is not in jeopardy so let's not drive the prices up again by playing Fear Factor.


----------

